# Original R32 GTR Radio cassette player



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am after an original R32 GTR Radio. Maybe someone still has one in a box, after replacing it with an an aftermarket stereo, collecting dust?! Please hit me up and also let me know how much you want for it! I am located in the United States.

Thanks much!


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223622207442


----------

